# I think the Post Man STOLE my money!!!!



## bshack79 (Sep 14, 2009)

I sent a fairly large large cash payment to seedbay about 3 weeks ago and they are still not showing they recieved my cash. I got a smaller order a week later and I have already recieved my beans... I REALLY think someone at the post office stole my first order but maybe it is still floating around somewhere in the postal system... I had a return addy on it. Has anyone else had problems with seedbay getting your payment in the mail???


----------



## kaotik (Sep 14, 2009)

does it say unpaid or anything?
did you pm doc bob?

hopefully it's just still in transit.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 14, 2009)

dude sending cash is the last thing I would have done, should of at least have sent it certified mail.A money order is the smartest way if you don't want to use a credit card because it can be tracked if it is not cashed and the money can be refunded.And if you have them sent to you  there is no reason to send cash as you have already given yourself up at that point with your address.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

I sent cash to seed boutique just fine, and got my order.  Maybe its behind from the holiday last week?


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope so.. It wasn't a huge amount of money but I do want my beans.. I figured it would get there. maybe your right smoking mom.. time will tell. if not I will just have to charge it to the game


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

Anytime you send cash you are taking a gamble...send a MO and send it registered...it is way worth the small amount extra the PO charges for registered mail....


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2009)

Ummm..Look at it this way if it was your mailman, he must be a grower because who else would know the addy but a fellow grower, unless there was a memo put out with the address on a watch list, but I doubt that would happen.


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 21, 2009)

I found out there is a postal strike in the UK.. Im not sure if its over yet or what but I think and hope that is the holdup.. its been right under a month since I sent my payment and they still have not recieved it.. Im sure its loong gone with the strike and all


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 22, 2009)

I've sent cash to four different countries now, but I always send it certified. I'm not too keen on it, but sometimes it's just easier.


----------

